
Observable - cocoflunchy
https://observablehq.com/
======
jasoncrawford
New venture from @mbostock, @tmcw and @jashkenas. Probably based on
d3.express, which Bostock announced earlier this year but is still in private
beta: [https://medium.com/@mbostock/a-better-way-to-
code-2b1d2876a3...](https://medium.com/@mbostock/a-better-way-to-
code-2b1d2876a3a0)

Looking forward to it!

